# RWS 34 Sighting-In



## bmontag (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a RWS 34 in .177 with a Gamo 4x32 scope....

I began to sight it in and realized that every 4th or 5th shot the pellet would fly off high and to the left. Has anyone else had this problem and what steps to correct.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know, but try posting the question here...

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php?board=1.0

There are a lot of great people that can help you. Good luck.


----------



## bmontag (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you Vince, I'll try it.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumb:


----------

